# Wheel loader rates



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Checking to see what the going rates, in Chicago suburb area, are for a Cat 928/930 or comp. machine. Just a bucket is needed, pusher would be provided unless you have one. It would be a 4-6 hr push and possible another 2-3 loading truck after the storm is complete. Thanks in advance


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You're asking what somebody would charge you to put their wheel loader to work for you? I'm guessing you'd be in the 150.00 per hour range.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> You're asking what somebody would charge you to put their wheel loader to work for you? I'm guessing you'd be in the 150.00 per hour range.


I don't know about the Chicgago Area this would be the # around here. Accept in a emergency situation. If so I would be looking for $250.00


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, seeing about the availability of owner/operators who would want to run their wheel loader this winter and what their rates would be.


----------

